
Seneca: On the Shortness of Life (49) - isaacgreyed
https://archive.org/stream/SenecaOnTheShortnessOfLife/Seneca+on+the+Shortness+of+Life_djvu.txt
======
082349872349872
For someone born in 4 BC, Lucius Annaeus Seneca certainly understood the
difference between rivalrous goods of atoms and non-rivalrous goods of bits.

"There is a common saying that it was not in our power to choose the parents
we were allotted, and that they were given to us by chance; yet we can be born
to whomever we wish. There are house-holds of the most distinguished
intellects: choose the one into which you'd like to be adopted, and you'll
inherit not just the name but also the actual property, which is not to be
hoarded in a miserly or mean spirit: the more people you share it with, the
greater it will become."

